# navicular cysts



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What do you mean by navicular "cysts?" Just radiographic changes on the navicular bone accompanied by lameness, or something else?


----------



## Rachelle Webb (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya. The vet x-rayed his right front hoof and it showed a cyst on the navicular bone. His lameness got better after we started puting the pads on and trimming his toe short, but here lately it has gotten worse again.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK--are the cysts the same thing as lollipop lesions? Can you post the X-rays?

Tildren is the drug of choice for treating true navicular disease. They like to do a localized infusion. I would hesitate to nerve a horse except as a very last-ditch salvage operation--many people do, but that doesn't mean it's necessarily in the horse's best interest.


----------



## Rachelle Webb (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think it is the same thing. I do not have the x-rays with me, they are with the vet. In the x-ray it looked like a dark gray circle over the bone. Ok Thanks I will do some reading on tildren and ask my vet about it. It just kills me to see him limping. My vet said if they nerved him he would only nerve the middle third of the hoof. Do you know if that is the same in nerving for the disease?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Like so?










Yes, or well, nerving will be done to the degree that is necessary to make the hosre go sound. Whatever portion of the hoof needs to be blocked, will be blocked.

Navicular Disease New Treatments

I'm sure if you google Tildren you can find better information about profusion treatments. That's now the preferred way to do it--they used to do it intravenously for the whole horse, but that is less effective?


----------



## Rachelle Webb (Oct 15, 2011)

It didnt quite look like that. It was slightly bigger and located in the center of the hoof. Pool House Veterinary Group - Know your horse This website shows something similar to what it looked like towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh. Never seen anything like that, although I would argue that their "normal" still shows a lot of navicular damage! Did the vet guess at what caused it? I wonder if treatment would still be the same....


----------



## Rachelle Webb (Oct 15, 2011)

Gotcha. He said it could be caused by hard pounding on the ground, but thats all I know. I'm curious if it would be. I just want to find something to help get him out of pain.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Look into what Dr James Rooney had to say about 'navicular' issues and at Dr Bowker's work into the caudal hoof. Hoofrehab.com also has a fair bit of info.


----------



## bntnail (Feb 3, 2011)

Not all nav. cysts cause lameness. Depends as to where the cysts/s' are.

There are plenty of examples of sound horses showing cysts on rads. Warmbloods are a prime example.


----------

